# jig/maggott



## don34 (Sep 5, 2011)

first timer here.
i plan on using jig and maggott a lot this fall. can u guys tell me what are the best colors to use and when to use them?


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

red head with black tail has worked best for me. Green and Pink also produce. Brighter colors in stained water. More natural colors in clearer water.

-KSU


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Florescent Orange head 1/32oz. with black deer hair and crystal flash.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Orange or red head black synthetic hair.....check out pulsejigs.com...i really like his jigs....really strong hooks...and he doesn't use marabou which I can't stand.....but I use more plastics now than any hair jigs.......they are a game changer

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## therockgj (Feb 21, 2011)

FISHIN216 said:


> Orange or red head black synthetic hair.....check out pulsejigs.com...i really like his jigs....really strong hooks...and he doesn't use marabou which I can't stand.....but I use more plastics now than any hair jigs.......they are a game changer
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Plastics? Like a grub tail type deal?


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

therockgj said:


> Plastics? Like a grub tail type deal?


Yes....2"

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## therockgj (Feb 21, 2011)

nice! Thanks!


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

black is what I'll use 50 percent of the time.. I love a chartreuse jig in mid clear water.


----------



## don34 (Sep 5, 2011)

thanks for all the info


----------



## bereafish (Jan 18, 2011)

anyone ever put egg sacks on a jig? i've done it a few times just being lazy and not wanting to set up another rig with some success but just wondered if anyone else has tried it?


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

bereafish said:


> anyone ever put egg sacks on a jig? i've done it a few times just being lazy and not wanting to set up another rig with some success but just wondered if anyone else has tried it?


Seems unnecessary to be honest....but yes I have seen someone catch a steelie like that..he was clueless lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Must have been a good day, for that to happen..

Its ok ive cought a black fin tuna on sabiki rig for white baits


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

FISHIN216 said:


> Seems unnecessary to be honest....but yes I have seen someone catch a steelie like that..he was clueless lol
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Who was, the guy or the steelhead?

I've caught them drifting a cigarette butt before


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Who was, the guy or the steelhead?
> 
> I've caught them drifting a cigarette butt before


both were clueless....i don't put these fish on a pedestal at all...there all instinct. 

I've caught muskies on raw shrimp on the bottom ; )

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

